# Suggestions for my father's funeral



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The doctor expects the end will be within 24 h (he is 85) and the rest of the family have asked me to select the music. Frankly, my heart is not in it yet, but I would like to select something a bit more original than Bach's Air, Barber's Adagio and so on. My father loved all kinds of music (from German Schlagers to the best known classical music), but the only pick from his own collection that I will pitch to the family is Vera Lynn's _We'll meet again_.

I would love some original recommendations, bearing in mind:

- no latin text whatsoever
- as he was not particularly religious, no overly religious texts
- instrumental/orchestral is fine, vocal too (with the 2 provisos above)
- suggestions from jazz or pop are welcome as well
- no YouTube links required - I will know the piece or I can search for it

Thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about your dad.  
Not sure of any suggestions though, I will have a think.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My father actually suggested a piece for his funeral -- the slow movement from Beethoven's Emperor Concerto. It was played. Barber I think wouldn't have been a good choice.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I am sorry too, Art Rock.

I find really hard to suggest something not knowing quite well your family and actual situation; I mean, in a direct personal way, but having asked us suggestions I want to adventure with all respect your situation deserve a pop ballad: 'Dust in the Wind'.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

My sincere condolences in advance.

From your dad's suggestions, it sounds like, at 82, he is quite accepting of going (I've seen the same with many in their eighties.)

Mahler, 4th symphony, 4th movement, with the song... it is a child's view of heaven, yet for the living has something sadly moving in it.

If in the expected right order, parents depart before the children, but no matter how old you and they are, it is never easy.


Best regards.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Art. If it's not considered too long may I suggest the allegretto from Beethoven's 7th?


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

The first movement of Copland's Clarinet Concerto, the last (fifth) movement of Schnittke's Piano Quintet, the coda of Mahler's 8th symphony (I'd say the last 6 and a half minutes or so), Der Einsame im Herbst from _Das Lied von der Erde_, the third movement of Ralph Vaughan Williams' Phantasy Quintet (alla sarabanda: lento) and the third movement of Brahm's second piano concerto. If you need something especially short, try the Vaughan Williams or Schnittke, otherwise you can let the others fade out easily. Good luck.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about your father.
Some ideas:
The first movement of Shostakovich's 15th string quartet 
The Andantino from Schubert's D959 sonata
The 2nd movement of Schubert's string quintet 
The first movement of Beethoven's 14th string quartet 
1st or 3rd movements of Ravel's piano trio


----------



## aszkid (May 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear that too, Art Rock 

Mahler's Adagietto is really beautiful, and is not THAT long, Schubert's 14th Quartet, the second movement is truly beautiful too.

AND, i recently discovered thanks to this forum another Schubert piece, the Du bist die Ruh. Sung by a soprano (maybe i got hyped by Sylvia Schwartz) is powerful and really beautiful.

Bach's 2nd violin toccata, the ciaccone, great too.

But hear from others, i'm the noob here.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The third movement from Bruckner's 9th, the finale of Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time (no sung text; I hope the religious program doesn't seem impertinent), Bach's chaconne, Takemitsu's Litany, Schoenberg's Op. 1/1 "Dank".

I hope that's helpful.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

1st mvt of Bach's Cello Suite No. 1. Would be great if you could find a local cellist for a live performance.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Perhaps the second movement from Shostakovich second piano concerto? A friend of mine played it in his fathers funeral. Apperantly it was his own wish. A very fitting and good choice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Lekeu's Adagio pour orchestre à cordes, Op.3 is a very appropriate work.

Very sorry to hear of your imminent loss.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For my mother's funeral we chose the 2nd movement of Beethoven's Pathetique sonata from which I edited out all the slam banging in the middle part. It went over very well as it is sweeter and more nostalgic than the music one often hears at funerals.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

My sincerest thoughts are with you and yours, if you need someone to talk to please get in touch.

I have not heard the Mahler suggested above but the sentiment sounds inspired. 

It depends on what sentiment you want from the music, there is some Chopin that is sad but you may wish for the sentiment of celebrating your Pa's life - I will think more on it.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

This may not seem appropiate but for my Father's funeral, my sister and I chose Copland's 'Promise of living' from his opera THE TENDER LAND. Just the orchestrated version. Copland was my father's favorite and he loved that moment in the opera. Very sorry for your loss and my prayers to you and your family. God Bless.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

We (or, I) chose Schubert's G-flat Impromptu.

And condolences, too. It's not easy; words are quite inadequate for such a time.
Graeme


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I second the suggestion about the slow movement of Beethoven's Emperor Concerto. Such a heavenly and surreal feeling about it


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, what was his favorite piece of music?


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

If you can spare that much time, the slow movement from Beethoven's E flat quartet, Op. 127. It's one of a class of Beethoven movements in a slow 12/8 that have a special meaning for the composer (the walk by the brook in the Pastoral, the Benedictus of the Missa Solemnis, part of the slow movement of the Ninth) -- serenely transporting without being solemn, tragic, or funereal.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear

Busoni's Fantasia nach Bach is a wonderful piece.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

The Adagio in String Quintet in C by Schubert will be a great tribute to your father.. I hope you all the best.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your father. I hope you were close to him or at least forged some kind of bond with him. All of our time is so limited here.

Some suggestions (and some of them may be cliche but oh well) -

Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - Adagietto
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - Romanza
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 'A Pastoral Symphony' - Lento (last movement)
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Elgar: Symphony No. 2 - Larghetto
Carter: Elegy for String Orchestra
Tippett: Double Concerto - Adagio cantabile
Britten: Simple Symphony - Sentimental Sarabande
Britten: Diversions - Adagio
Part: In Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Bax: In Memoriam (chamber work)
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - Elegie


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Largo from Dvorak "New World". ACO/Harnoncourt.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Art Rock, All my deepest respects to you and your father; I'm so sorry for your impending loss.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for all your reactions so far. More are still welcome.


----------



## Antihero (Feb 6, 2013)

Max Richter (over 50 tracks).


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I join in in the condolences.

Is the service to be held in a church or are You planning for a civil funeral?

If it is a civil service, I would would suggest that You go for music You know Your Dad liked/loved or even hated, music that will give those closest to him a reinforced "positive" memory when You hear it again. Perhaps You or someone in Your Family can recollect a time when a piece of music was important in their relationship with Your Dad.

If You will have a church service, then You could perhaps talk to the Kantor about transcribing some of his favourite tunes for the organ, it will make them solemn but recognizable. I also endorse the suggestion of the using the Adiagetto from Mahler's fifth, but instead of using a recording, if You are in a church why not have the organist play David Briggs transcription for organ (There are also similar transcriptions floating around the organ world of Beethoven's Symphonies 1 & 9, Schuberts 5 & 8 + March Militaire, Tchaikovsky's 5, Brahms 4, Bruckner 3 & 7 and Dvorak 9 if there is a movement there that You find more appropriate)

/ptr


----------



## gridweb (Jun 19, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear this news about your father.
At my father's cremation we played "Pavane" by Ravel in the orchestral version.

It was very nice.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I second the vote for the first mvt of Beethoven's 14th quartet.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

This is a critical time in your life – my thoughts and best wishes to you all.

I don't have any recommendation, but I have no doubt that eventually, you will come up with the right choice.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the reactions once more. My father passed away this morning, the funeral (no church) will be on Friday. I still have a fwe days, but after my first discussions with the family it will probably result in familiar works, not too sad. Think Grieg's Morning mood, Mozart's Clarinet concerto (mvmt 2) and one or two other works like that.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Art Rock, my condolences to you and your family. Mozart's clarinet concerto slow movement would be appropriate...


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

My condolences, Art Rock. I hope he passed in peace. I will not try to suggest a music, I think that only you will be able to find something meaningful and that helps you and your family to remember the good memories!


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Very sad for your loss, Art Rock. May you take comfort in your memories.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks all.

We have settled on:

Grieg - Morning mood from Peer Gynt
Mozart - Piano concerto 20 Mvmt 2 Romanze (probably faded out halfway)
JS Bach - Air from Orchestral Suite 3
Mozart - Clarinet concerto Mvmt 2 Adagio (probably faded out halfway)
Ravel - Piano concerto in G Mvmt 2 Adagio Assai (probably faded out halfway)

Not as original as I had hoped for, but at least something his partner, my brother and I could agree upon.

Now I am off to write my speech.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

That's all beautiful - I hope it goes well. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## themysticcaveman (Jul 9, 2013)

It had just hit midnight and it was my 21st birthday and i had the symphony on for the first time and after the ruhevoll at its climax towards the end and then to that 4th movement i could not help but be moved to tears by its beauty


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

My sincere condolences, Art Rock, to you, your family, your father's friends.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry Art Rock  *hug* Its really hard dealing with the death of a parent. I'm here for you if you'd like to talk or anything.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Thanks for all the reactions once more. My father passed away this morning, the funeral (no church) will be on Friday. I still have a fwe days, but after my first discussions with the family it will probably result in familiar works, not too sad. Think Grieg's Morning mood, Mozart's Clarinet concerto (mvmt 2) and one or two other works like that.


I am sorry, once again.  What about the cavatina from Beethoven's 13th quartet?
Ignore this.


----------

